# "Happy Birthday, Andy M."



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't believe I just noticed your name among those celebrating birthdays today.  Well, it's still not too late to wish you all the best.

You and I are aging about the same and it looks like you're keeping young with that wonderful young grandson of yours to help you view the world through "new eyes."

Hope it was a wonderful day and that you have a glorious new year ahead!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks Katie.  It has been a good day.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy birthday andy!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Andy!  I'm glad you had a good day!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you all.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Charlie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry I missed it!  Happy Belated Birthday Andy!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks, PF.


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Andy!!

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Josie.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Andy.  I hope you had a great day, and have a wonderful upcoming year!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Cheryl.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 3, 2014)

Another late-but-still-sincere Happy Birthday to you, Andy. At this rate, you should be able to turn this into Andy-Birthday-Week!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks, CG.


----------

